# Honey locust



## Pcoz88 (Nov 4, 2006)

Can you take pics of honey locust?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 5, 2006)

If you want to, is it a very large tree?

It would not get on the WI list though.


----------



## NickfromWI (Jan 8, 2007)

Which honey locust?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Nick I see that monster one in Rippon got trimmed this year. Dave was talking of doing it.


----------

